
Iyokus - Decide your own price - iyokus
https://www.iyokus.com/
======
iyokus
Iyokus is a marketplace where buyers and sellers come together to trade at
prices that are mutually beneficial, a place where buyers can express their
willingness to pay and be heard. Iyokus deploys the first viable system that
allow buyers to bid for the price they are willing to pay and receive feedback
or counter-offer instantaneously. Our mission is to build a platform where
buyers pay only what they are willing to pay while helping sellers to optimise
their prices so that their products can reach the maximum number of willing
buyers

